# Game 5 at Heat



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Okay I cant make the game thread lol so here it is 

What do you think we need to do to win?

I think we need to start Griff and take Harris out, atleast with Griff we were still in it.

Your opinions?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

We need the Mavs to show up in Miami, let alone the arena.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I seriously think the Mavs are victims of the goddamn Mon Stars. With Jordan buying the Bobcats and all who knows. Space Jam 2 anyone?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Energy, we need to come out with a lot of energy. The Heat were very confident in game 4, we need to break that.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Quick start. Bench has to pick up whats missing with Stack gone. Defense. Draw fouls, just about every thing that we havent done in game 3 and 4


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

We need to play with a sense of urgency right from the beginning, no way there's no energy after what happened. 

The starting lineup should be the same that Avery used for the first three games, it did work solid and there's no need to change that. And we need to get rid of the trifactors, you can take them if you have a rhythm. And most important, be aggressive on every single possession, make the Heat work, push the ball in the open court, but at the same time don't get too excited and stay in control.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The problem was starting Harris for Griffin, put Griffin back in AJ!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> The problem was starting Harris for Griffin, put Griffin back in AJ!


that wasnt it, With Devin in the lineup we had a good quick start and had a decent lead and momentum. Then we started getting ticky tacks and had to start subbing like crazy. And then we started missing shot after fkn shot.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Good thought so far. :cheers: 

Draw fouls: yes, and draw more. Game 4 saw Shaq and Mourning both in early foul trouble, then the Mavs stopped being aggressive *just when they should've turned it up*. 

Go at Wade. The 5 fouls he picked up in Game 3 wasn't a fluke, he is aggressive and will pick up fouls. Do it again.

Harris or Grif? Harris did some good things in Game 4, and I hope he continues. But I'd go with Grif to get in Wade's grill early - try to body up on him - and later, if Josh isn't in foul trouble, switch him on Wade. Give him different looks, but aggressive all.

*Don't wait until 22 seconds deep into the shot clock to squeeze off some desperation heave!* 

It's easy to say hit your shots, but that changed Game 4. If the Mavs can draw the Heat out of their zone, it will make penetration easier. We're missing really our only low post guy in Stack, so getting an inside-out game going will be key.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is without a doubt the biggest game in this series. This series is at a crossroads, and one team needs to take "Champion Ave." and the other needs to take "Runner Up Lane".


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont know why but I'm kinda glad Stack wont be playing in game 5. Hopefully he will comeback fired up like Terry did against the Spurs. I doubt it though because Stack doesnt have that drive like Terry.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I think the Mavs need this game worse.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

-Dirk needs to shoot well. Stop being nervous.
-Need to get Shaq into foul trouble.
-Contain the ****ing perimeter when Shaq isnt on the court. And have better perimter defense with Shaq on the court. Jwill and Posey are killer from downtown.
-Stop taking long range shots Josh Howard and just drive to the basket and draw fouls/create havoc on the Heats wing defenders and bigs.
-Take the crowd out of it. Give honor to David Hasseloff.
-Win.


There we go.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> -Dirk needs to shoot well. Stop being nervous.
> -Need to get Shaq into foul trouble.
> -Contain the ****ing perimeter when Shaq isnt on the court. And have better perimter defense with Shaq on the court. Jwill and Posey are killer from downtown.
> -Stop taking long range shots Josh Howard and just drive to the basket and draw fouls/create havoc on the Heats wing defenders and bigs.
> ...


 Good list


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Good list


and i need to watch the whole game instead of the last 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> and i need to watch the whole game instead of the last 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter.


Good plan, we need any advantage we can get


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Jet said:


> Good plan, we need any advantage we can get


I know im a good luck charm. They were on a little run before i finished watching!(didnt watch the rest of game........too sleepy)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Rising Heat sapping Mavs' aggression*

MIAMI – To get their fans going, to get their Miami Heat team going, they played Bruce Springsteen's "The Rising" at the start of Game 3 and Game 4. 

The Heat responded. Dwyane Wade has risen. 

Now, the only choice for the Dallas Mavericks is to respond or to postpone their NBA championship dream until at least 2007. 

With 78 points in the last two games, the magical Wade has taken over these NBA Finals. Josh Howard and Adrian Griffin and Devin Harris and whoever else Avery Johnson thinks can handle the Heat's third-year star must take over at the defensive end. 

"I don't know that we've lost control," Johnson said. "Put it like this. When we've tried to contain him one-on-one, he's gotten around us." 

Johnson went on to say that trying to quick-trap and slow-trap Wade hasn't worked so well, either. 

That's one end of the floor. At the other end, Dallas has been even worse. 

It's a good thing that Jason "The Jet" Terry has left the runway. The rest of the Mavericks' big scorers are stuck out on the tarmac. No sign of take-off is imminent. 

Terry is hitting better than 50 percent of his shots in this series. Whatever has gone right for Dallas in Miami generally has been sparked by Terry. 

But it's an ugly story for the rest. 

Dirk Nowitzki is shooting 35.9 percent in the Finals. Josh Howard is shooting 38.3 percent. Jerry Stackhouse, even with his 4-for-5 3-point heroics in Game 2, is shooting 34.7 percent. 

Give the Heat's Eastern Conference hard-nosed style of defense credit for some of that. But the Mavericks have to accept the fact that it's their lack of aggression that has led them into bad shots. 

They have averaged 19 3-point attempts per game in the Finals. That used to be a good thing because during the season, Nowitzki, Howard and Terry all made better than 40 percent of their 3s. The trio is hitting 32.1 percent against the Heat. 

In its own way, Wade's emergence as an undeniable superstar and the Mavericks' struggles here can be a good thing. There was a sense early in the fourth quarter of Game 3 that the Mavericks were about to achieve their long-sought championship in anti-climactic fashion. 

There's something more honorable about having to work for it than to just have the Heat and Shaquille O'Neal not show up for the Finals. 

This line of thinking doesn't make sense to some. After the Red Sox rallied from 3-0 to sweep four games from the Yankees in the most incredible League Championship Series ever played, they knocked out St. Louis in four quick and mostly uninteresting games. 

I have asked diehard Red Sox fans if they didn't feel a letdown after waiting so long for a championship to be achieved with such a lack of drama. 

They all said: "No. We just wanted to win." 

Mavericks fans have waited just 26 years for a title, not 86. Still it's a long time, and the Mavericks were this close to a walkover, but then those six minutes from hell in Game 3 turned the series around. 

"Our season was hanging in the balance," Heat coach Pat Riley said. "And wherever it came from and how our players summoned it is why we're here. That's what I think people get connected to, and they hope they will see in a major event, whether it's a heavyweight championship fight or a World Series or a Super Bowl or a Stanley Cup. 

"There's always that opportunity that somebody can do something that nobody is going to expect. Yes, it could be the defining moment. We'll see." 

Still, there is work to be done for Miami and not just Sunday night. Riley acknowledged that for the Heat to win this series, they have to beat the Mavericks in Dallas. 

What the Mavericks really, really need to do is make sure that for the Heat to win the title, it has to beat the Mavericks in Dallas. 

Twice.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Tonight The Mavs jsut need to have some luck come their way.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Tonight The Mavs jsut need to have some luck come their way.


...and determination. It's the Finals, for crying out loud. :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I just have one conclusion: if the referee wants to help a team to win the game, there is nothing the opponent team could do to overcome. Dallas outplayed Miami this game 5, very obviously. Referee rarely called foul on the last shot, and they did this time because they know there is no way Miami could win this game without their help. 49 FTs for Miami vs. 25 FTs for Dallas? Hahahaha whatever.......everyone knows how important that timeout was, yet the referee thought the whole world were stupid! I think NBA should fire some referees who think they could do whatever they want. I have never been this angry in this 2006 playoff.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Heat win.

* All potentially baiting contents were edited out *


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Okay the only reason the Heat won was look at the free throws differeance Dirk should have shot as many if not more free throws then Dwayne Wade. Haslem hacks Dirk the whole game only 5 free throw attempts.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs fans should not even watch Espn watch Fox Sports Net they speak the truth.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What the heck was Josh Howard doing?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The Mavs good luck charm no longer works because i watched the game and they lost! OMG Josh Howard, wtf?!?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Heat win.
> 
> * All potentially baiting contents were edited out *


 Yay! Yay! Let's see who's team actually made the playoffs before saying somthing stupid! yay! yay!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

mavsmania41 said:


> Okay the only reason the Heat won was look at the free throws differeance Dirk should have shot as many if not more free throws then Dwayne Wade. Haslem hacks Dirk the whole game only 5 free throw attempts.


how many minutes did haslem play 18? what happened to dirk the other 30 minutes? explain that, because haslem has barely played this series - he's also fouled out 3 of the 5 games and was hurt in another.
maybe the heat wouldnt have taken so many free throws is the mavs didn't use hack-a-shaq with 6 minutes left in the 3rd quarter, and only 2 minutes into OT. *you're winning and you intentionally * put miami at home in the bonus with over 5 minutes left int he 3rd qtr. great coaching - who's brainstorm was that avery or del's? maybe it was mark's.
blame the refs, this loss has nothing to with howard missing 2 of 2 FT's in crunch time. dirks missed FT, howards TO, no stackhouse....


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> The Mavs good luck charm no longer works because i watched the game and they lost! OMG Josh Howard, wtf?!?


Yep, that happened to me in game 4.... Whenever I wear my Jason Terry jersey, the Mavs never seem to lose, but they lost that game pretty big..


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> The Mavs good luck charm no longer works because i watched the game and they lost! OMG Josh Howard, wtf?!?


Maybe you blinked the second Josh Howard called time...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

1337 said:


> Maybe you blinked the second Josh Howard called time...


I was in the bathroom and when i came back, everyone on the court were arguing about a call. About 10 seconds later the announcers mention that Howard called a timeout and it took me like 3 seconds to realize that he took it in the middle of free throws. I got so ****ing pissed.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

All I am saying is they need to make the officiating more consistent.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont think officiating will ever be consistent. They should use some kind of machine to give out fouls and techs. Lets see players whine to a machine.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I dont think officiating will ever be consistent. They should use some kind of machine to give out fouls and techs. Lets see players whine to a machine.


"Your complaint does not compute..........Result of such nonsense..................Technical foul and 1 game suspension...................Hail David Stern...........................The NBA must be like golf...........................no violence allowed................."


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> "*Your complaint does not compute*..........Result of such nonsense..................Technical foul and 1 game suspension...................Hail David Stern...........................The NBA must be like golf...........................no violence allowed................."



:laugh:


----------

